# Lollapalooza Day 1



## Chicago1980 (Aug 6, 2007)

Taken with my point and shoot digital (thats why the quality)




The Polyphonic Spree



Against Me!



M.I.A.



The Rapture


----------



## quad b (Aug 6, 2007)

i would like to look at these, but there size are too BIG for me. maybe try making them smaller


----------



## Corry (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey! I was there Friday!  

Sort of.  Not really.  I didn't know it was going on, and Friday I took my little cousin (17) to Chicago....was bummed I couldn't show her Buckingham Fountain after we walked all the way there....it was closed off for Lollapalooza.  

There was a concert or two goin on when we walked past.


----------

